# Maximus V Formula not starting up



## mandarpalshikar (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi Guys,


 I started my PC after around 2 months and my mobo is refusing to post. When I press Start button on mobo the CPU and PSU fans spin up, do some revs and stop. Mobo lights continue to be switched on.
 I have disconnected all the components from the mobo and have got it outside of the cabby on test bench so as to eliminate any short circuit. But this did not help.
 I tried changing PSU (Original Corsair AX850. Tested with TX650V2), Processor (original 3570K. Tested with 2100), RAM (original TridentX 2400MHz. Tested with Sniper 1600 MHz) with the spare ones (Ofcourse working)  I have but the situation continues. Also tested the proccy by putting it in another mobo I have and it worked flawlessly.


 Before I drop the mobo for RMA this Saturday, can you guys suggest anything else I should test before?


 Right now I have the mobo setup on a thick cardboard box, 3570K inserted with stock cooler, one RAM module inserted, CPU 12v 8 pin and main mobo EATXPWR connected with TX650V2 PSU. And still the same issue.


Regards,
Mandar


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jul 29, 2013)

i think u have exhausted all the procedures. Have you reset the CMOS BATTERY for a chance?


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Jul 29, 2013)

avichandana20000 said:


> i think u have exhausted all the procedures. Have you reset the CMOS BATTERY for a chance?



yep... did that too


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jul 29, 2013)

that mobo is now destined to face the reality of its life - RMA.


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Jul 29, 2013)

avichandana20000 said:


> that mobo is now destined to face the reality of its life - RMA.



Sadly it seems. My Maximus V Gene used to work perfect. Only this MVF has got problems. To start with when I initially bought it, it had issues with cross fire x setup. It was fixed after 1 month with a BIOS update. And now this new issue.
I will think of selling it after I get it RMAed and replaced / repaired. MSI Z77A-GD65 Gaming seems to be a good option considering Z77 based mobos will be thing of past withitn next 2 months and wont be available easily in market.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 29, 2013)

have you put 2100 on your asus mobo? Is that working?


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Jul 29, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> have you put 2100 on your asus mobo? Is that working?



Yes I did try with 2100.... it didn't work.


----------



## rock2702 (Jul 29, 2013)

mandarpalshikar said:


> Sadly it seems. My Maximus V Gene used to work perfect. Only this MVF has got problems. To start with when I initially bought it, it had issues with cross fire x setup. It was fixed after 1 month with a BIOS update. And now this new issue.
> I will think of selling it after I get it RMAed and replaced / repaired. MSI Z77A-GD65 Gaming seems to be a good option considering Z77 based mobos will be thing of past withitn next 2 months and wont be available easily in market.



Msi mobo is a very good option, but is it available in India?

Also, I would advice you to get the formula rmaed and stick with it.


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Jul 29, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> Msi mobo is a very good option, but is it available in India?
> 
> Also, I would advice you to get the formula rmaed and stick with it.



Yes ofcourse... will first get MVF RMAed... had invested 22k for it 

MSI GD65 Gaming seems to be available with MD computers. - MSI MOTHERBOARD Z77A-GD65 GAMING
I haven't called and checked with them so not sure if the website is updated or not.



As a temp solution till the time I RMA the boadr and get it back... I've assembled below rig -

Core i3 2100
Gigabyte H61M-D2-B3
GSkill Sniper 1600MHz 8GB (running at 1333 because of mobo)
Sapphire HD7950 Dual-X (cant run crossfirex setup on this mobo)
Corsair TX 650 V2
Cooler Master Elite 361

I know its a bit cramped up inside the cabby but have done good cable tieups so that airflow is good. And luckily Sapphire HD7950 fit in the cabinet.
I will check how much i3 2100 will bottleneck HD7950 by running some games.


----------



## rock2702 (Jul 29, 2013)

mandarpalshikar said:


> Yes ofcourse... will first get MVF RMAed... had invested 22k for it
> 
> MSI GD65 Gaming seems to be available with MD computers. - MSI MOTHERBOARD Z77A-GD65 GAMING
> I haven't called and checked with them so not sure if the website is updated or not.



I sold my maximus v gene and i5 3570k recently and have ordered an i7 4770k and msi z87 gd65 gaming.


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Jul 29, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> I sold my maximus v gene and i5 3570k recently and have ordered an i7 4770k and msi z87 gd65 gaming.



Gr8... will think about it... But I need to save for PS4 which will get released in india early next year.


----------



## havoknation (Jul 30, 2013)

@mandarpalshikar 

If you need any of my help in RMA procedure , Let me know.. 
Also, check Asrock Z77 OC Formula. I have sold 2 NOS last week and both of my buyers are happy with it. Try considering it too..


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Jul 30, 2013)

havoknation said:


> @mandarpalshikar
> 
> If you need any of my help in RMA procedure , Let me know..
> Also, check Asrock Z77 OC Formula. I have sold 2 NOS last week and both of my buyers are happy with it. Try considering it too..



Sure... will let you know in case RMA goes bad. I will drop the mobo on Saturday to Digicomp. Lets see how they fare compared to Rashi.

BTW... how much for Asrock Z77 OC formula? let me know on whatsapp or by PM.


----------



## havoknation (Jul 31, 2013)

Sure.. Will Whtsapp u..


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Sep 23, 2013)

havoknation said:


> Sure.. Will Whtsapp u..



Have put in Maximus V Formula for RMA with Digicomp. I'll update you as things proceed.


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Sep 29, 2013)

Gave Digicomp a call yesterday morning. They said the board is still under "repair". They couldn't provide me any further details. They said they will get back to me with more information by end of the day after I pressed them.
I did not receive any call by EOD Saturday.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 2, 2013)

Well they sure as hell don't know how to repair that Mobo anyway. They better just give you a new one. I have seen many cases of repairs and none of them were done right.


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Oct 5, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Well they sure as hell don't know how to repair that Mobo anyway. They better just give you a new one. I have seen many cases of repairs and none of them were done right.



Thanks god in my case then  They are not repairing / replacing my mobo. Today got call from Digicomp saying that they are unable to replace / repair the board and hence are offering refund of the amount on the receipt. I am OK with this and have provided them with the soft copy of the receipt. They said it would take around 10 to 15 days to get the refund.


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Oct 19, 2013)

Got a brand new seal packed M5F mobo as replacement from Digicomp today. Yippee.... my PC up and running and full flow once again after a month.


----------



## topgear (Oct 23, 2013)

Congrats


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 23, 2013)

congrats


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Oct 27, 2013)

Thx guys.

@Mods - Please close this thread. Reason for my original M5F not posting is still unknown and it'll remain so I guess.


----------

